# ماهو الحب الذي يحتاجه كلاً من الرجل والمرأة ؟



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*
«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»ماهو الحب الذي يحتاجه كلاً من الرجل والمرأة «®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»



أولا: الثقة :

عندما يكون موقف المرأة انفتاحيا وتقبليا نحو الرجل يشعر بأنه موثوق به ، والثقة عند الرجل تعني الاعتقاد بأنه يبذل أقصى جهد لرعاية وخير المرأة ، وعندما يكشف رد فعل المرأة الإيجابي في قدرات رجلها ونياته تكون أولى حاجات الحب الأولية قد أشبعت ويكون اكثر رعاية وانتباها لمشاعر زوجته وحاجاتها. ثأنياً: 

التقبل : 

عندما تتلقى وتستقبل المرأة الرجل بكل بحب واستحسان دون أن تحاول تغييره يشعر بأنه متقبل وهذا لا يعني أن الرجل كامل وليس لديه أخطاء ولكن يشير أنها لا تحاول تحسينه وأنها تثق بقيامه بالتحسينات المتعلقة به، فعندما بأنه متقبل يكون من السهل عليه أن ينصت إلى المرأة ويمنحها التفهم الذي تحتاج إليه وتستحقه. 

ثالثاً: التقدير: 

حين يقدر الرجل يشعر بأن جهده لم يذهب سدى وبالتالي يكون متمكنا أن يعطي اكثر وبصورة آلية محفزاً إلى احترام شريكته اكثر. 

رابعاً: الإعجاب:

مثلما تحتاج المرأة إلى تفاني الرجل فالرجل يحتاج أن يشعر بإعجاب المرأة والإعجاب الذي يريده الرجل من المرأة هو أن تنظر إليه بإكبار وابتهاج واستحسان سار وأن تكون مسرورة من خصائصه الفريدة ومواهبه والتي يمكن أن تتضمن الفكاهة والقوة والإصرار والاستقامة والأمانة والغرام واللطف والحب والتفهم والتفوق والنجاح والكرم والشهامة والتفاني في رعاية الأسرة وغيرها من الفضائل وحين يشعر الرجل بأن المرأة معجبة به يشعر بالأمن إلى درجة تجعله ينذر ينذر نفسه لأسرته وزوجته ويهيم بها. 

خامسا:الاستحسان: 

كل رجل يريد في أعماقه أن يكون بطل امرأته أو فارسها في درع لامع ودلالة أنه نجح في اختباراتها هو استحسانها وموقف المرأة الاستحساني يعترف بالطيبة في الرجل ويعبر عن الرضا الشامل به ( تذكري بأن بذل الاستحسان لرجل لا يعني موافقته دائما)ً والموقف الاستحساني يركز على المواقف ونوايا الخيرة والإيجابية في أعمال الرجل وعندما يتلقى الرجل الاستحسان يكون من السهل عليه أن يصادق على مشاعر المرأة. 

سادساً:التشجيع:يحتاج الرجل إلى التشجيع من المرأة والتشجيع يعني التعبير عن الثقة بقدراته وشخصيته وهذا يعطي الأمل والشجاعة للرجل، ويشجع على إظهار كل إمكانياته، أن التشجيع الدائم من المرأة للرجل يحفزه إلى أن يقدم اطمئنانا لطيفً هي بحاجة إليه. 

(قاعدة هامة ) 

يظهر الخير والحب في الرجل عندما تشبع حاجات الحب الست الأولية لديه، ولكن حين لا تعرف المرأة ماذا يحتاج إليه الرجل أساسا وتعطي حب رعاية بدل من حب ثقة، يمكن دون علم أن تخرب علاقتهما 
شكل الحب الذي تريدها المرأة من الرجل................ 
أن معظم حاجتنا العاطفية والنفسية يمكن تلخيصها في حاجتنا إلى الحب، أن لدى المرأة والرجل 12 حاجة إلى الحب موزعه بتساوي وكلها مهمة بقدر متساو، يحتاج الرجل إلى ( الثقة، والتقبل والتقدير، والإعجاب، والاستحسان، والتشجيع) وتحتاج المرأة إلى ( الرعاية، والتفهم ، والاحترام، والإخلاص ، والتصديق، والاطمئنان ). 

ملطووووووووش 30:*​


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2008)

نصااااااااااااائح راااااااااااااااائعه جدااااااا

شكرااااااااااااا يا مرمورتى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*



(قاعدة هامة ) 

يظهر الخير والحب في الرجل عندما تشبع حاجات الحب الست الأولية لديه، ولكن حين لا تعرف المرأة ماذا يحتاج إليه الرجل أساسا وتعطي حب رعاية بدل من حب ثقة، يمكن دون علم أن تخرب علاقتهما 
شكل الحب الذي تريدها المرأة من الرجل................ 
أن معظم حاجتنا العاطفية والنفسية يمكن تلخيصها في حاجتنا إلى الحب، أن لدى المرأة والرجل 12 حاجة إلى الحب موزعه بتساوي وكلها مهمة بقدر متساو، يحتاج الرجل إلى ( الثقة، والتقبل والتقدير، والإعجاب، والاستحسان، والتشجيع) وتحتاج المرأة إلى ( الرعاية، والتفهم ، والاحترام، والإخلاص ، والتصديق، والاطمئنان ). 


أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

اهم حاجه القاعده دى 
لو توافرت تترتب عليها حاجات كتير 
موضوع رااااااااااائع يا مرمر

تسلم ايدك ياباشا 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (22 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جامد جدا يا مرمر  شكرا لتزويدك لينا بمعلومات مهمه ربنا يباركك اميرة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع يا مرمر​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (22 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل الحب هو سر الحياة


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *
> 
> شكل الحب الذي تريدها المرأة من الرجل................
> أن معظم حاجتنا العاطفية والنفسية يمكن تلخيصها في حاجتنا إلى الحب، أن لدى المرأة والرجل 12 حاجة إلى الحب موزعه بتساوي وكلها مهمة بقدر متساو، يحتاج الرجل إلى ( الثقة، والتقبل والتقدير، والإعجاب، والاستحسان، والتشجيع) وتحتاج المرأة إلى ( الرعاية، والتفهم ، والاحترام، والإخلاص ، والتصديق، والاطمئنان ).
> ...


*

شكرااااااااااا
الموضوع رائع وجميل
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك...*


----------



## nonaa (25 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اوى
يا مرمر
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

_موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> نصااااااااااااائح راااااااااااااااائعه جدااااااا
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا يا مرمورتى يا حبيبتى
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر​



*شكرااا لتشجيعك يا كاندى 

ربنا يخليكى ليا كده وتشجعينى دايما  *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> اهم حاجه القاعده دى
> لو توافرت تترتب عليها حاجات كتير
> موضوع رااااااااااائع يا مرمر
> 
> ...



*ميرسى ليك يا كوكو نورت يافندم *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2008)

بنت تماف ايريني قال:


> موضوع جامد جدا يا مرمر  شكرا لتزويدك لينا بمعلومات مهمه ربنا يباركك اميرة



*ميرسى ليكى يا أميرة نورتى ياقمر *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع رائع يا مرمر​



*ميرسى ليكى ياكوكى نورتى ياقمر *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> موضوع جميل الحب هو سر الحياة



*ميرسى ليك نورت يافندم *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *
> 
> شكرااااااااااا
> الموضوع رائع وجميل
> ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك...*



*ميرسى ليك يا بيشو نورت يافندم *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى
> يا مرمر
> تسلم ايدك​



*ميرسى ليكى ياقمر نورتى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2008)

فيبى 2010 قال:


> _موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​_



*ميرسى ليكى يافيبى نورتى *​


----------



## نجاح كاظم عبد (5 ديسمبر 2008)

الحب عذاب ولكنه عذاب نسعى اليه وبدونه لاتكتمل الحياة


----------



## وليم تل (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا مرمر مارو
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى ليكى مرمر على مواضيعك الجميله


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *
> «®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»ماهو الحب الذي يحتاجه كلاً من الرجل والمرأة «®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»
> 
> 
> ...




موضوع مفيد يستحق الامتياذ شكرا ليكى صلى لاجلى​


----------



## aser_el7ob (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ثانكس للنصائح وانشا الله تتزوجي وتجيبي مليون واحد لنشوفك يا احلى شخص بينصح العالم


----------



## porio (24 ديسمبر 2008)

_*كلام جميييييييييييييل اوى:big35:*_
*فعلا انا استفادت منه:big35:*
_*ربنا يبارك تعبك ويعوضك:big35:*_ 
:36_3_15::36_3_15::36_3_15:​


----------

